# MGS 5: The Phantom Pain - Story anknüpfend?



## TheRealBlade (17. August 2015)

*MGS 5: The Phantom Pain - Story anknüpfend?*

Hallo,

ist bekannt ob die Story von MGS 5 an die Vorgänger anschließt oder ob man auch ohne jeden Teil davor gespielt zu haben die Story versteht? Immerhin waren einige Teile doch sehr komplex und ich habe die letzten Teile leider auch verpasst. Werde ich die Hälfte dann im neuen Teil nicht verstehen?

vg

TheRealBlade


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2015)

Man kann sich ja die Videos bei YT anschauen um ggf. vorhandene Lücken zu schließen.


----------



## golani79 (17. August 2015)

Hier ist die Timeline der Metal Gear Storyline - inkl. Ground Zeroes und Phantom Pain




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealBlade (17. August 2015)

Hm also sollte man Ground Zero zumindest gespielt haben, da es zu "Race" gehört? Und der rest in einer zusammenfassung überfliegen?


----------

